# Muffler on a 2-stroke Stihl Blower



## theoldwizard1 (May 22, 2017)

I have a several year old Stihl handheld 2 stroke blower that still runs great ! However, the muffler screws _(Torx, socket head)_ come lose about every second or third time I use it. Yes, it only take a minute to tighten them but I don't want to strip/wear out the threads in the cylinder.

Suggestions ?


----------



## CR888 (May 22, 2017)

Loctite. Problem solved


----------



## theoldwizard1 (May 22, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Loctite. Problem solved


Loctite is only good to 300F. I would think that the cylinder gets hotter than that.

Worth a try !


----------



## rayjay257 (May 28, 2017)

try a conventional split lockwasher or even a star washer.


----------



## rayjay257 (May 28, 2017)

There's always safety wire


----------



## theoldwizard1 (May 28, 2017)

Can't be safety wired. The Torx screw is at the bottom of a deep well in the muffler.


----------



## bikemike (May 28, 2017)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Loctite is only good to 300F. I would think that the cylinder gets hotter than that.
> 
> Worth a try !


I've used red locktite on any and all exhaust that I do. Clean screws and holes with brake cleaner. Use red locktite. Let it sit. Should work if not jb lockweld


----------



## ttyR2 (May 31, 2017)

Stihl saws use a serrated washer for lock washer duties. Might try to find some of those.


----------

